# Micah Morrison's YT/Twitch Thread | Live on Twitch!



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

Hey guys, since a lot of people are creating one thread for their yt videos to avoid cluttering the forums, I decided I'd do the same as well. Here is my most recent video:


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice video, but your timer stops are um.... interesting.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Nice video, but your timer stops are um.... interesting.


yeah I'm only doing that since my computer is really close to me and I don't want to slap it as hard as I can  though I should probably fix that so I don't get into that habit and potentially get pentalized in the WCA.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

Those are all +2s because of timer stops lol.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

I got a really nice average and single at the Cubing Club for 3x3!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

@Mike3451 I finally finished the critique vid!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> @Mike3451 I finally finished the critique vid!


Wow gj critiquing a second person video!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wow gj critiquing a third person video!


*second person


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 23, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


>


Tps is way faster than mine


----------



## ProStar (Jul 23, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Tps is way faster than mine



That comes with being way faster than someone


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Jul 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That comes with being way faster than someone


woaj I did not know that wow! thanks for helping me, sir


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 4, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


>


Do you use Canva for your video thumbnails?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 4, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Do you use Canva for your video thumbnails?


Yes, I think I can make decent looking thumbnails with it and I don't have to pay, so that's what I'm using right now.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 4, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Yes, I think I can make decent looking thumbnails with it and I don't have to pay, so that's what I'm using right now.


Same here, I always wonder how other people make their thumbnails, cus mine look really plain and boring


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 11, 2020)

Ask me a question for a Qna here and be entered for a £10 speedcubing.org giveaway (even more if you use the code "MICAH") for 100 subs!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 14, 2020)

I will be premiering with my Qiyi Clock Unboxing video at 2:00 CST! (about 40 minutes from when I'm posting this.) I would appreciate if you come to watch it


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I will be premiering with my Qiyi Clock Unboxing video at 2:00 CST! (about 40 minutes from when I'm posting this.) I would appreciate if you come to watch it


Woaj cool! One of the first reviews, and it's a premier. If you premier something, it appears higher on the list when you search for something.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 18, 2020)

broke my megaminx PB on cam. Here's the vid:


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> broke my megaminx PB on cam. Here's the vid:


You and Owen both on the same day?!


----------



## u Cube (Nov 20, 2020)

Watched your premiere today! Nice new pb :O


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 22, 2020)

Here is my 200 subscribers giveaway + Q&A! I dropped my speedcubing.org sponsorship so I will be giving away a $10 Cubicle gift card (not sponsored). Comment to be entered (the comment can be a question for the next Q&A or whatever you wish to comment).





I also got my PB Square1 ao5 on cam! Watch the vid here:


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 27, 2020)

Here is my newest video, which announces that I will be live streaming on twitch! I will try to stream every Saturday and Tuesday at 3:00 PM CST. I will also update this thread 15 minutes before I go live from now on.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 1, 2020)

Live on twitch in a few minutes! Come stop by! https://twitch.tv/Micah_Morrison


----------



## RiSha (Dec 1, 2020)

no,ur not live


----------

